
Ongoing · The Web vs. the Fallacies - eugenejen
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/05/25/HTTP-and-the-Fallacies-of-Distributed-Computing
======
blasdel
It's hilarious how the 'abstractions' that SOAP and WS-* attempt to provide
are really indirections via these fallacies.

~~~
eugenejen
I think this is somewhat monday morning quarterback. My feeling is before we
all understand how the ecology evolves to make restful service, we tried to
solve the problem of web service in light of other old internet services. But
now we found all fallacies in distributed system is not that important in
writing applications.

Amazingly as usual, revolutions always come from outsiders.

